# getting new bay boat



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

i am looking at getting a new boat and need some info on brands...i have looked at the bay stealths, tritons, fishmasters and blue waves..can someone please give me some info that will help in this decision..thanks


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Depends on the type of fishing you're looking to do. Offshore, bay, flats. super skinny water.....???? You will get plenty of ideas but need to what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

speckledred said:


> Depends on the type of fishing you're looking to do. Offshore, bay, flats. super skinny water.....???? You will get plenty of ideas but need to what you are trying to accomplish.


26 Southshore Pro Tunnell.......it'll do all stated above !  See classifieds for a picture of one.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Of all the ones you listed, Triton is the only one even worth considering. Southshore is also an outstanding boat.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Skinny....I like Shoalwater. Deeper....probably Triton


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a 240 LTS Triton. Love it in the Bay and on area lakes. I have had it 52 miles offshore on a safe day. NO problems. Nice ride and pretty dry. Pushed by a 250 4 stroke Suzuki.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

If the style boat you mentioned is the only style you are looking for I would suggest a Nautic Start I have to buddies that guide out of 22 and 24 footers and they love them. But if you are looking for a skinny running boat I have an 19 explorer tv and I looooove it. Dry, smooth, and skinny all you need.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nautic Star!! My bad


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Well by the looks of it you live in Port Neches and you bleed purple and white. If you need a fishing buddy let me know haha im in Beaumont.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Not a FishMaster*

I would not consider the FishMaster, I had one and it was rough, wet and miserable when the winds were over 2 mph. Also I think they are out of business. Mine was built in the Kenner plant and they used to be built in th Polar plant. I hear that they guy who ones it filed bankruptcy or something, of couse that was from another boat salesman. I would go the Triton... It is a good all around boat, but if your into a specific style of fishing and taking the kids out is not a concern, then get the boat that fits your needs. Try to buy a used one, you don't want to loose that $10,000 as soon as drive it off the lot.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

i will be fishing sabine lake and going to the rigs on occasion...i like the nautic stars too..i heard they are a dry riding boat..probably looking towards a 22 ft. about how much do they run$$$$. i will get one used...thanks for ya'lls help so far...


----------



## tej (May 6, 2006)

If Triton is on the list, then you sure need to consider Skeeter. they are built well and ride like a dream.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

try a key west


----------



## mrm1579 (Jan 13, 2005)

Go see Jody at The Boat Ramp, see what he got and get a base line to compare boats and prices from. Happy hunting.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

blazer bay are good boats. we love ours


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Haynie 24 HO !!


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

I was in the market a little while back and was looking at Triton, Skeeter, Ranger, and Champion. I ended up with the Champion 24 Bay Champ. I liked the back platform area of the Champion and Ranger over the Triton and Skeeter. The Champion is sweet on the water...great ride and as dry as you could hope for. I don't usually get into these discussions, but you should at least give it a look if you are considering a Triton.

Just my lousy $0.02


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

hmmm...... all I can say is *TRANSPORT TRANSPORT TRANSPORT *_YOU CAN NOT ASK FOR A BETTER BOAT AND SERVICE IT IS A VERY DRY RIDE OFFSHORE AND INSHORE IT IS THE BEST BOAT FOR ALL OF YOUR NEEDS... YOU WILL LOVE THAT BOAT:cheers:_


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

I have owned both a bay stealth and triton. The bay stealth is a much cheaper made boat. The triton is the bomb. I have ran 52 mph across sabine in 3 foot chop and never got wet. I have a buddy who just bought a 22 ft '05 model with merc for $20,000 and it is spotless. We also live in Port Neches so if you want to check them out ( mines 24ft) let me know.


----------



## jfarar (May 17, 2010)

I see no one mentioned Kenner, Mako, or Seafox. Do you have an opinion about these models as I am currently looking for a boat. Can you suggest a preferred motor brand? Thanks... Jeff


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

You could just make it simple and call Chris's marine and get a Haynie Bigfoot tunnel, Runs skinny, They ride great, perdy fast for a tunnel, and the best service after sale you can get..


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

I've owned a 22' Blue Wave for 9 years ~ love it! pocket tunnel Beneke Classic tricked out like i want it. 150 Yamaha. cruises at 4o~ runs soft and dry ~gets up in a honest 12" runs in skinny water (enuff to make you a little nervous )best all around ! For me !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

come take a ride in a Haynie and you will have trouble remembering the rest of the boats you have mentioned. You won't hear a bad thing about these boats and there is a reason for all the hype. They are great boats and a test ride will help you understand what all the good talk is about. I'm also offering special deals for 2coolers, holler at me on Tuesday at chris's marine and lets talk about getting you a quote and a demo ride scheduled.


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

SHALLOW SPORT!!!!! the best all around boat. check them out.........


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Buy a kayak less maintenance and it will last longer.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Triton, well built, great customer service, run in the bays and offshore in mine, and never a problem.


----------



## LovinIt (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a 24' Sea Pro, the only other 2 boats I have been on that have have a comporable or better ride (especially in rougher water) would be a Champion or Triton. 
IMO Triton has that cadillac ride!! That's my next one, hands down.
Motors,,,I love my Yamaha 225 4 stroke, never a problem with it


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

I have heard that this is the last year that Kenner will be made and they will all be Mako after this year. I am sure the warranty will be covered through Mako as they are owned by the same company and basically the same boat anyway. Good luck.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

2200 Pure Bay Blue Wave


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You have replied to an old post (2009). Kenner and Mako are now owned and made by Tracker Marine. Tracker marine is the "big box" version of boats. Some people have had good luck with tracker marine, some have not. I own a 21 Kenner that was made before tracker took them over and I love it. Sea Fox I have heard is not the best constructed boat but is a overall decent boat.

Post up what you find as far as prices and packages. I just bought my boat used from a fellow 2cooler. I believe superdave also has a pre-tracker kenner for sale. Check with him.



jfarar said:


> I see no one mentioned Kenner, Mako, or Seafox. Do you have an opinion about these models as I am currently looking for a boat. Can you suggest a preferred motor brand? Thanks... Jeff


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Desperado*

The Desperado is an intensely designed bay boat that will run 6" skinny and handle the rough stuff. I am working on a you tube clip for them but until then check out

http://www.desperadoboats.com/

I like it better than any boat I have been in yet and I am a hard customer to please. Why, it's designed from stern to aft for fishing and performance. Dennis used to race catamaran race boats and he loves to fish. It's the safest, fastest, handles the rough, and the skinny. Check them out.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

This guy is fishing sabine lake not south Texas. He also wants to run to the nearshore rigs on occasion. Why are ya'll pushing shallowsport, haynie, transport and all the shallow water boats? He needs a true bay boat that will handle the standard 2.5 ft chop of sabine lake and also be able to run past the jetties to get to the nearshore rigs. BTW who ever was pushing Champion should know Champion is no longer building boats and ranger will be building the 22 bay and stratos will be building the champion bass boats. I would recommend a boat with a nice carolina flair for dry and soft ride, enough horsepower to push you across the lake when you want to fish both ends and a four stroke to save you on fuel and not having to buy oil every trip you take.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll sell you mine for 32K...

http://www.k2marine.com/


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Why are ya'll pushing shallowsport, haynie, transport and all the shallow water boats? .


Because they are shilling for their sponsors. Ask the same question next year and they will give a different answer when they have a new sponsor.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll sell you mine for 32K...
> 
> http://www.k2marine.com/


Solid ride right there. Why are you selling her Blk Jck?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Go see Chris in Lake Charles and take a ride in a Haynie 24' HO. Fastest, Smoothest, Driest Big Water Bay Boat I've ever been in, thats why I bought one. You can lay it out any way you would like and like others have said customer service is second to none. Mine will be for sale shortly as I'm about to order a new one.

MIke


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

You dont think a 24' Haynie HO would fill those needs?

Mike



whistlingdixie said:


> This guy is fishing sabine lake not south Texas. He also wants to run to the nearshore rigs on occasion. Why are ya'll pushing shallowsport, haynie, transport and all the shallow water boats? He needs a true bay boat that will handle the standard 2.5 ft chop of sabine lake and also be able to run past the jetties to get to the nearshore rigs. BTW who ever was pushing Champion should know Champion is no longer building boats and ranger will be building the 22 bay and stratos will be building the champion bass boats. I would recommend a boat with a nice carolina flair for dry and soft ride, enough horsepower to push you across the lake when you want to fish both ends and a four stroke to save you on fuel and not having to buy oil every trip you take.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Solid ride right there. Why are you selling her Blk Jck?


Just to get a new one...I want 4 Stroke 250. I'd definitely buy another BlackJack.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

may want to look at the bayrunner series by carolina skiff. I have the 245 and its alot of boat for the money. http://www.carolinaskiff.com/cgibin...&user_num=1&template=_publish_listing_SC.html


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> You dont think a 24' Haynie HO would fill those needs?
> 
> Mike


Nope. Why would he buy a boat that is serviced in Lake charles or Aransas Pass? The nearest place for him to drive is 90 minutes away. He is also wanting a preowned so obvioulsy that is telling us that he does not want to spen top dollar on a boat and he wants a 22ft boat. That blackjack is a great buy and an awesome boat for Sabine Lake and he has a dealer in Beaumont to take care of any warranty issues.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Google is telling me its 35 miles from the north end Sabine to Sulphur and even it was 90 miles there are plenty of people who would and do travel that extra distance down here to get the service they get at at Chris's. You first implied that not to look at a Haynie because the guy was needing a true bay boat that could handle a Sabine 2.5' chop now its because the dealer is to far away. The HO is not a skinning water go fast boat, I don't think Sabine's chop is any different than the chop of CC, Aransas, or Lavaca Bays and theres probably 200+ guides running them down here everyday in them. His first post mentioned a new boat and he had Triton listed as a option, I can guarantee you he can get into a Haynie for the amount he could get into a 22' Triton and he would have the ability to have the layout exactly as he wanted not the way it comes from the factory. I guess your right about the 22' part but I'm sure he wouldn't mind an extra 2' when eating up that Sabine chop. Are you a dealer? If so what kind of boats do you sale?

Mike



whistlingdixie said:


> Nope. Why would he buy a boat that is serviced in Lake charles or Aransas Pass? The nearest place for him to drive is 90 minutes away. He is also wanting a preowned so obvioulsy that is telling us that he does not want to spen top dollar on a boat and he wants a 22ft boat. That blackjack is a great buy and an awesome boat for Sabine Lake and he has a dealer in Beaumont to take care of any warranty issues.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Bay Stealth boats are doo doo. Had one several years ago. Glad it's gone.
I love my Mosca, but I don't think it's what you're looking for in a boat.

22' bay boat,v-bottom, no tunnel....I'd be looking at Transport XLR8 2280, or Southshore 22 VDR. If you bump up to 24' throw Haynie in the mix too.

There's a billion boats this size and style on the market these days. It all comes down to finding a good dealer that you're comfortable with and provides good service after the sale. The 3 i mentioned are top notch fa sho!


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

WHISTLE BRITCHES IM NEW TO THIS SITE AND I HAVE YET TO READ A POSITIVE POST BY YOU , ARE YOU NOT CATCHING MANY FISH THESE DAYS OR WHAT. &#8230;. JUST MY OBSERVATION. I'VE BEEN IN IM HEADED SOUTH'S HO FOLLOWING A PURE BAY INTO CC BAY INTO A 35 MPH WIND DURING A TOURNAMENT. PURE BAY PULLED UP AT THE MOUTH AND WE ALMOST RAN OVER HIM AS WE CROSSED THE BAY GOING 55 MPH. I COULDN'T BELIEVE HOW SMOOTH IT RODE.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Wadefishin said:


> WHISTLE BRITCHES IM NEW TO THIS SITE AND I HAVE YET TO READ A POSITIVE POST BY YOU , ARE YOU NOT CATCHING MANY FISH THESE DAYS OR WHAT.
> you have two posts and your calling somebody out on this board??


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> you have two posts and your calling somebody out on this board??


I was thinking that, but then again, his assessment of zipperwhistler is correct. :cop:

Welcome Wadefishin. :cheers:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> Google is telling me its 35 miles from the north end Sabine to Sulphur and even it was 90 miles there are plenty of people who would and do travel that extra distance down here to get the service they get at at Chris's. You first implied that not to look at a Haynie because the guy was needing a true bay boat that could handle a Sabine 2.5' chop now its because the dealer is to far away. The HO is not a skinning water go fast boat, I don't think Sabine's chop is any different than the chop of CC, Aransas, or Lavaca Bays and theres probably 200+ guides running them down here everyday in them. His first post mentioned a new boat and he had Triton listed as a option, I can guarantee you he can get into a Haynie for the amount he could get into a 22' Triton and he would have the ability to have the layout exactly as he wanted not the way it comes from the factory. I guess your right about the 22' part but I'm sure he wouldn't mind an extra 2' when eating up that Sabine chop. Are you a dealer? If so what kind of boats do you sale?
> 
> Mike


I sell Majek which would be direct competion with Haynie but that is not what I would want to show him. I would show him the Key West boat, the Black Jack 224 or if he was price sensitive I would show him the Frontier boat. If price is not an option then I would show him our Ranger boats. I even have a year old Sea Hunt BX24 that would make a great boat if he was wanting a 24ft boat. He also mentioned he would like to run to the near shore rigs out of Sabine Pass which gets real hairy once you get past the jetties. BTW my definition of a true bay boat is a boat that will fish inshore all day but have the capabilities to run 40-50 miles offshore on a good day.


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Well it is what it is the few post ive read the guy is always mad about something. Not calling anyone out just giving my opinion. Do I not have enough post to give an opinion&#8230;


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> Wadefishin said:
> 
> 
> > WHISTLE BRITCHES IM NEW TO THIS SITE AND I HAVE YET TO READ A POSITIVE POST BY YOU , ARE YOU NOT CATCHING MANY FISH THESE DAYS OR WHAT.
> ...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Wadefishin said:


> WHISTLE BRITCHES IM NEW TO THIS SITE AND I HAVE YET TO READ A POSITIVE POST BY YOU , ARE YOU NOT CATCHING MANY FISH THESE DAYS OR WHAT.
> 
> Wow bud no need to get all excited on your second post. I was merely stating that everyone alwasy wants to recommend someone to buy a shallow water boat when all he wants is a boat that will fish inshore and offshore. A higher gunnel boat with more of a Vee would be a little better of a boat. I am not angry nor am I not catching fishing. Checkout the fishing report I posted this morning and last weekend. Welcome to 2cool btw


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree with the higher gunnel and more vee. Not saying all the boats mentioned won't make the run, I personally would feel safer and fish more comfortable offshore in a boat with more freeboard.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Dear original poster,

Do your own research first. Test drive your top 3 to 5 boats. Then make the best decision for you. Then come to the board if you need advice on 2 or 3 specific boats.


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Nothing reckless about it just trying to make a statement about the ride in rough water. Im just aggravated by the statement that the HO wont go offshore safely. From what I saw that day there is not much that boat wont do, and trust me I have been in a lot of them. One thing I have learned about this site already is it sure is easy to get you guys stirred up. Maybe we should just recommend he buy a Red Fin or Pro Master J/K . Is Canjun still making boats:/


----------



## jgonzo16 (May 19, 2010)

I just bought a Triton 220LTS and i love it. It has alot of room and drafts shallow! jackplate a must!


----------



## bayoubandit (Jun 7, 2010)

Fountains and Contenders are real good offshore boats.Explorers are good shallow water fishing


----------



## 2A372 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a 23v Tunnel Kenner with a 225 Optimax the boat has a trolling motor, T-top and Hyd Jack Plate.

It handles rough water well it will run in fairly skinny water for a big boat. It holds 100 gallons of fuel and has a lot of freeboard, the deck is self bailing and the transom is cut out so if you take water over the bow it all just drains out the back.

It's not as pretty as the liner boats are, but thats what I like it's functional and easy to clean out. The tunnel version is about 5mph slower than the standard hull.

My boat will run around 47 loaded out, they are big boats. It looks like most boats in its class would fit down inside of it.

The boat does it all offshore, inshore, shallow water, bass fishing, trolling, water sports, salvage and dock repair the motor has over 800 hours and is still going strong.

Whatever boat you choose be sure that you are happy with it all boats have issues no matter who makes them.

If you like Kenner boats look at Mako because most Kenner models have been rebranded as Mako boats I think my boat is now called a 241 bayshark.

Hope to see you on the water.

John


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

The SouthShore Boats will do it all! I really like the Haynie's also!!!! Now, if money was not an object, you could always look at the Everglades brand of boats, Very nice indeed!!


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*x2*



C.Hern5972 said:


> 2200 Pure Bay Blue Wave


Tough to beat for the $ put on a 4 stroke suziki. I personally like the 20 v bay with 140 suziki. I heard Jody (Boat Ramp) was going to start handling Blue Waves.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

yamaha 4 stroke is the way to go as far as an engine. Most of the boats mentioned are good boats. black jack triton blazer bay champion etc. I have had experience guiding with 2 boats. lake and bay and triton. I loved my triton and thought it was the bomb until I got in to my lake and bay and it is the finest bay boat i have ever ridden in. It is well thought out with plenty of room and everything on it is first class. Plus in reality it is cheaper than most other bay boats because when you buy a lake and bay it comes loaded with all of the added accesories liekj jackplate trolling motor and trim tabs a 22 ft will cost aprox $42-$45 and a 24ft will cost aprox $46-$50 I love my boat and it will be hard to ever buy a different brand aagain unless it is a yellowfin or an everglades


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Just like my handle says I have a 2410 Ranger w/250 Yamaha. It is a heavy boat that handles the rough water extremely well and you stay dry with the turned down gunnel rails. I, as like you, was looking for something to fish Sabine and Near shore rigs. Safety wise I thought of my family, and if something would happen offshore, the Ranger will not sink because of the full foam filled hull. I bought the cataloge boat fully rigged if you would like to see it. If I was you I would go to Dawson's Marine in Beaumont and look at the new 2310 that just came out or the 22' models. You are going to pay more for a Ranger, but what is your families safety worth.


----------



## RippinLips Moss (Mar 10, 2010)

I love my 22 foot Blue Wave Pure Bay.. Sabine is my home lake and I fish it quite often. The Pure Bay takes me where I need to go. I have a Suzuki 225 four stroke pushing it 60+. Go talk to Jody at the Boat Ramp in Port Arthur to check them out.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Best all around boat*

23 ft Hydrsport with 200 yam 4 stroke. Awesome bay boat and can still fish off shore in it. My son has one and it is great. Has trim tabs, good sides, well built boat. Rides so good and on top of the waves when he trims it out. We bay fish and have gone 31 miles offshore in it as well. I cannot say enough good things about this boat.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

pngndn said:


> i am looking at getting a new boat and need some info on brands...i have looked at the bay stealths, tritons, fishmasters and blue waves..can someone please give me some info that will help in this decision..thanks


Just take every boat brand in the book as recommended, then trashed, then recommended again and you will have a shortcut to your answer. 

Of the three you mentioned, I think the Bluewave might be the better boat, but I would fish from any of the ones you listed (maybe the Stealth could be questionable).


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

letsgofishin said:


> Tough to beat for the $ put on a 4 stroke suziki. I personally like the 20 v bay with 140 suziki. I heard Jody (Boat Ramp) was going to start handling Blue Waves.


Yes Sir. i got a great deal on mine



RippinLips Moss said:


> I love my 22 foot Blue Wave Pure Bay.. Sabine is my home lake and I fish it quite often. The Pure Bay takes me where I need to go. I have a Suzuki 225 four stroke pushing it 60+. Go talk to Jody at the Boat Ramp in Port Arthur to check them out.


Love mine as well. I have mine all over the bays here from shallow to the rigs. I run a 150 Suzuki and it is sweet. Not the fastest but it does what i need it to do. I run about 49-50 in it. Had it in 3ft chop comming in a whiole back at 45 and dry. Cant go wrong with all the dang storage in it either.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Unless you just have to have a new boat my 2 cents is to find a used boat. You can save a ton of money on these deals. Lay out on paper what kind of fishing you do and the size of your family in three or four years when the boat is paid for. Otherwise you may be looking to resize your boat for the family involvement four years from now. Been there and done that, spent the money. My biggest concern is the motor. If its new is one thing. If used forget the great look of the fiberglass and really check out the motor. I've never seen a salesman really push the motor on a boat but he (or she) will really polish that fiberglass. Kind of like an artificial bait. How many did you buy because they looked great. Got a foot locker full of them. Drive them all take your time. I bought a used 20' Action Craft from a guide on this website. the boat has fit my needs and is everything I ever wanted. Takes care of the family needs, fishes very well, runs as shallow as I need to get, a dry boat. The motor has always been my scare and so far it has done its job. I also fish a lot of lakes in Texas (Falcon, Sam Rayburn, OH Ivie). Boat does well in all applications. No such things as a perfect boat. I still envy those guys that run in 4 inches and get up in 8. But if that's the kind of fishing I always (key word) did then I would have that type of boat. Lol.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Wadefishin said:


> Nothing reckless about it just trying to make a statement about the ride in rough water. Im just aggravated by the statement that the HO wont go offshore safely. From what I saw that day there is not much that boat wont do, and trust me I have been in a lot of them. One thing I have learned about this site already is it sure is easy to get you guys stirred up. Maybe we should just recommend he buy a Red Fin or Pro Master J/K . Is Canjun still making boats:/


Hey, I had a ProMaster and it was a great boat with a built in livewell in the floor (ok it was a soft spot that broke through and the bilge was leaking, but still) and it had a smooth ride as long as it was hooked up to my truck. Dry ride too! 

I swear we had enough water in that boat one day to keep fish alive, and we had a crab swimming around (he came over the bow with the water). We caught a lot of fish out of that boat, but I really don't miss it.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

here we go .GULFCOAST IS THE BEST BOAT MADE FOR ALL APPLICATIONS ON THE PLANET , please keep your PM's short i dont have all day to read iam at work


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

they all suck except GULF COAST


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Check out Blazer Bay, I Love mine and it has never let me down also no wood, means no wood rot. Just my O2:brew:


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Gulf Coast are nice boats if you like water in the back of your boat all day.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

bayou vista said:


> here we go .GULFCOAST IS THE BEST BOAT MADE FOR ALL APPLICATIONS ON THE PLANET , please keep your PM's short i dont have all day to read iam at work


How are they for trolling?


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

......RFLMAO......Keep it comin boyz!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought a used Sea Hunt (triton 172). The newer ones (Triton 176) are better styled. Plusses...it was cheap (6500 with a 125 Merc) and runs in chop fairly well. Wet sometimes, but not too bumpy. Handles anything from trolling Lake Livingston, sometimes with down riggers, to bass fishing along shore to drift fishing in the bay. Minusses...it ships water over the stern if three people get back there with the live well full and more than three people is crowded. Also, I had to install trim tabs to keep it level...and boy are they worth their weight in gold.

If I had fewer boats and more money, I'd buy something like the now defunct Sea Pro my neighbor has in 20 feet, or better yet a Triton in the 22 foot range. Nice thing about my 17 footer, I can trailer it easily and anywhere. It doesn't like shallow water much. I fish big freshwater lakes and Galveston Bay and would not take it offshore unless I had something 22 feet or more.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just A Suggestion...


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

GULF COAST all the way , you gotta have 6 feet of water to float that black jack , its just a kenner knock off


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*BV*

And the Old style Kenner was probably one of the best all around inexpensive bay hulls ever built. It is not like the research engineers at Gulf Coast Boats spent years designing the hull, the Gulf Coast is a Whaler knock off and a pretty poor one at that so who really cares! Gater


----------



## n2fishing (Jul 16, 2010)

Depends on if you want to go in the skinny water or not. I have a 220 Bay Runner by Carolina Skiff but I had the pleasure of riding in a 24' Shallow Sport last week that we were running in about 6-12" of water...my boat cant do that.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The Gulf Coast is a good boat especially the older ones. I have a 1992 that I completely restored and it is allot different than the newer ones and very similar to the lowside Whalers. Bayou Vista obviuosly has the best of everything.......lol
The Blackjack is a very nice boat and I have spent allot of time in one over in LA. They are made by Bill Kenner so saying they are a Kenner knockoff would be suprisingly correct....Bottom line there is allot of great boats out there so find what fits your needs, test drive it and dont forget to ignore 99.9% of the comments on here.


gater said:


> And the Old style Kenner was probably one of the best all around inexpensive bay hulls ever built. It is not like the research engineers at Gulf Coast Boats spent years designing the hull, the Gulf Coast is a Whaler knock off and a pretty poor one at that so who really cares! Gater


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

BV must have been smokin sumtin. The BlackJack is NOTHING like the Kenner but a new line from Bill with a proven record....not a spin off like the GC. You must envy Blk Jck 224. Just sayin.:walkingsm

swifty


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Gulfcoast 20LS great for what ever.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

bayou vista said:


> GULF COAST all the way , you gotta have 6 feet of water to float that black jack , its just a kenner knock off


do you drink someones urine every morning before you get up or are you just that unhappy in life? The blackjack will out perform your gulf coast hands down and all it would need would be an oar.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Also if your going to get a blue wave you owe yourself to go look at the Majek 20V.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> do you drink someones urine every morning before you get up or are you just that unhappy in life? The blackjack will out perform your gulf coast hands down and all it would need would be an oar.


GC = SLOW. I'm about to buy a 22' Whaler Guardian and a person told me that their GC would outperform the real thing. I have some oceanfront property to sell that person in Oklahoma.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The Gulfcoast will run shallower than the BW because it has a tunnel but also loses speed because of the tunnel.Dont get me wrong its not the same as the older BW's and I would love to have a Outrage/Guardian 22 but the older GC I am running is very similar to the BW in the way it handles.


Wading Mark said:


> GC = SLOW. I'm about to buy a 22' Whaler Guardian and a person told me that their GC would outperform the real thing. I have some oceanfront property to sell that person in Oklahoma.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have had my Kenner Vision since 04'. I have really enjoyed it and the only problem I had was letting my dad borrow it in 05'. He over-reved and blew the power head on it. I upgraded the motor to a 225 opti, and have not had another problem with it since. I am about to list it for sale real soon, and kind of have the same issues as the OP. It all depends on what type of fishing you are wanting to do. The kenner vision is an all round fishing boat, tunnel hull to get skinny, good V for chop.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Also if your looking at that boat then I would also look at the frontier 210 tunnel with a 150 for mid twenties


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> do you drink someones urine every morning before you get up or are you just that unhappy in life? The blackjack will out perform your gulf coast hands down and all it would need would be an oar.


 YOUR MOMMA IS A OAR! urine is not bad ,i have a great time with you bunch of totally analistic turds on here. i try to take a differrent view on every thread if you didnt notice .you are so easy i can almost predict you comments before you post them. me and cooworkers bet on what you'll say next ,i usually win because iam a idiot just like you and you are predictable as a brick...........Love Me


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

bayou vista said:


> YOUR MOMMA IS A OAR! urine is not bad ,i have a great time with you bunch of totally analistic turds on here. i try to take a differrent view on every thread if you didnt notice .you are so easy i can almost predict you comments before you post them. me and cooworkers bet on what you'll say next ,i usually win because iam a idiot just like you and you are predictable as a brick...........Love Me


.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

007 said:


> .


 you must be a friend of Obama ,as soon as someone has a view you dont like you want to censor them


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

I had a Triton and loved it very stable great all around boat for the bays.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just so I can say something other than RFLMAO........

Pathfinder boats. Love my 2200 and 200 VMAX


----------



## mcag (Jul 15, 2010)

Just traded up from an 1880 BayStealth to 2220 Blazer Bay and I am very happy. Does just about what ever I want. Have friends with everything from 220LTS Tritans to Moscas to Clear waters. Like others have already stated it is realy about what you want to do.


----------



## coastalbend (Jul 29, 2010)

Get a haynie HO or a BIG FOOT the only way to go if you want to ride in the waves comfortably and look good doing it


----------

